# Syslog-ng

## dimkatsar

Καλημερα σας,

Εχω μια απορια σχετικη με Syslog-ng.

Εχω εγκαταστησει σε μερικους servers (οι οποιοι τρεχουν το debian) το syslog-ng οπου στο syslog-ng.conf αρχειο για καθε ενα απο αυτους εχω δηλωσει την IP και το udp port 514 του central syslog-ng server στον οποιο θα στελνουν τα logs.

To προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω ειναι οτι ουτε ο DNS ουτε ο Web server προωθουν τα δικα τους logs στον κεντρικο server.Πχ στην περιπτωση του dns server θα ηθελα να προωθουνται τα dns bind9 queries των χρηστων ενψ στην περιπτωση του Web server να προωθουνται τα error και access logs.

Υπαρχει κανεις που θα μπορουσε να με βοηθησει στο τι configuration πρεπει να γινει απο πλευρας των servers και απο πλευρας του central syslog-ng server?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

